# Levi and QuickFletch



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes , I saw them my self...


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Sales are probably down soooo....lets have levi be seen with them....


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well They Shot Good For Him ... The Shoot Down Was Amazing....


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The ones you put on with HOT water?


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Levi could win with no fletching


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I think he was, It sure did look like it.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

okarcher said:


> The ones you put on with HOT water?


Yeap


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

rigginuts said:


> Levi could win with no fletching


levi ain"t human!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Trust me the fletch Levi used didnt have anything to do with his win LOL.Any fletch any time.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, if Levi used them, fine. The cost is a bit too much. $24.99 for 6! Lord!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If Levi hadn't been using them he probably would not have been anywhere near the top...................


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

kstigall said:


> if levi hadn't been using them he probably would not have been anywhere near the top...................


hip waders!!!!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

kent is on a :set1_fishing: venture


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> If Levi hadn't been using them he probably would not have been anywhere near the top...................


wow did he just say that lo


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

With the new little one, he probably doesn't have time to fletch. And the price doesn't matter since I'd bet he gets them for free!


----------



## Remfan (Oct 30, 2011)

My friend's son held the umbrella for him during the shoot down and came back and said that he was using quick fletch. Now guess what...this sixteen yr old boy and his buddies want to try them because they have to be good if Levi is using them. Smart marketing by quick fletch.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> If Levi hadn't been using them he probably would not have been anywhere near the top...................


There is a petition in the pro class to outlaw quickfletch and theraflu right now.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^^ haaaahaaaaa


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> There is a petition in the pro class to outlaw quickfletch and theraflu right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Is that the same petition calling for the banning of the 14 in the shoot off? AKA "The Levi rule"


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I noticed this too. He was using the quickfletch with NAP quickspin or twister vanes that were similar to Blazers. I'm not sure of the exact model of the vane though. It is amazing to me that he hit 3 5-s this weekend and still won! One of them was on Saturday and the other 2 were during the shootdown. All of them were on the same target too (grazing deer). He is simply on another level.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

3dshooter25 said:


> I noticed this too. He was using the quickfletch with NAP quickspin or twister vanes that were similar to Blazers. I'm not sure of the exact model of the vane though. It is amazing to me that he hit 3 5-s this weekend and still won! One of them was on Saturday and the other 2 were during the shootdown. All of them were on the same target too (grazing deer). He is simply on another level.


He's sponsored by Bohning so I doubt they were the NAP version. Bohning makes a Blazer Quick Fletch (two words instead of one) so I'd bet that's what he used. http://www.bohning.com/store/blazer-shrink-fletch-6-pack-solid.html


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I like Bohning, but $14 a 6 pack is still too much.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I didnt think he was with bohning this year

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Just checked out he and Samantha's Name the Game site and his sponsors are listed... It would appear he is not with Bohning, and is indeed with NAP Quickfletch...

http://namethegametv.com/


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya he used them, Micheal Pollard posted a pic on facebook of them. Maybe that's why he dropped the three 5's....:mg:


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

outdoorsman193 said:


> Ya he used them, Micheal Pollard posted a pic on facebook of them. Maybe that's why he dropped the three 5's....:mg:


dang mike always giving away his secrets lol. I to saw them on mikes page.


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Did Levi use them today? he shot a 300 29X's. he is Awesome!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Rielbowhunter said:


> Did Levi use them today? he shot a 300 29X's. he is Awesome!


I was wondering same thing


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

They posted a picture of his triple xs which appeared to have feathers.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

If he wins tommarow where he stand as the best ever???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

is AT going to start a "Levi Forum"? we may need one. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Babyk said:


> If he wins tommarow where he stand as the best ever???


Not even close...

Best chewie...hell yes that's arguable. But one big indoor shoot doesn't get you mentioned in the class of the best ever target shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not even close...
> 
> Best chewie...hell yes that's arguable. But one big indoor shoot doesn't get you mentioned in the class of the best ever target shooter.
> 
> ...


Winning Vegas would make two by my count. He did win indoor nationals last year.

No, it'd be hard to call him "the best ever" but he's obviously one of the best ever with a lot of life ahead of him. 

He'll do well at anything he wants to put the effort into.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

O this is just to funny....

Lmao.


Wow!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Winning Vegas would make two by my count. He did win indoor nationals last year.
> 
> No, it'd be hard to call him "the best ever" but he's obviously one of the best ever with a lot of life ahead of him.
> 
> ...


He'd have a dang good arguement for best ever already. With two major indoor wins (if he wins today), he's working on tying the record for most ASA SOYs, he's won Redding, and he's won a bunch on IBO Triple Crown shoots and World Championships. About the only things he's missing are some big outdoor paper and field titles and he's got plenty of time left to do that. He'd certainly be in the discussion for best all around archer ever.


----------

